# custom rates Michigan 2011



## kyfred (Dec 23, 2009)

https://www.msu.edu/~steind/2011 Cust_MachineWrk 9_30_09.pdf


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Here is one for Iowa thats pretty good.

http://www.extension.iastate.edu/NR/rdonlyres/7AE8763F-0249-4D21-92C4-2B607C0B96D0/119962/FM1698.pdf


----------



## man of steel (Feb 1, 2010)

Thanks guys


----------

